# Mecha~



## Lucyfur (Mar 18, 2021)

As some may have glimpsed from some of my posts I have a passion a focus of what I enjoy entertainment wise and that is mecha.
I love giant robots, and More particularly Real Robot genre like gundam, full metal panic, code geas... I also dont have anything against super robot genre they just arent quite in my focus but I will mess with them in modeling and as a deviation from my normal viewing pleasures.

Anyways I felt like making a post about mecha and wish to just discuss such from movies live action shows anime to model kits manga art like lets dish ^~^


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 18, 2021)

Full Metal Panic?
Gode Geass? 
Gundam? 

Sign me right the fuck up right now!

Add Macross too and we're golden!


----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 18, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Full Metal Panic?
> Gode Geass?
> Gundam?
> 
> ...


Of course~ And I welcome all mecha too like Warhammer 40k titans and tau machines.
Also let's not forget what other furry may find more their niche, and I enjoy as well and am likely going to get a couple kotobukiya kits of, Zoids ^~^


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 18, 2021)

I love the old animes where the giant robots transform or draw their sword and you hear that classic shine sound effect. It’s super nostalgic for me


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 18, 2021)

Big transformers fan here. 

Especially Beast Wars. 

It's like, the bastard child of the furry and mecha fandoms


----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 18, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I love the old animes where the giant robots transform or draw their sword and you hear that classic shine sound effect. It’s super nostalgic for me


So you mean more towards the Super Robot Genre then like The Great Mazinger?


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 18, 2021)

Oooo also Bionicle 

Bionicle was so fucking good

Lego pls I need a proper reboot none of that G2 crap


----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 18, 2021)

Iron giant? “Superman!”


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 18, 2021)

Lucyfur said:


> Iron giant? “Superman!”


_In the time before time, the Great Spirit descended from the heavens, carrying we, the ones called the Matoran, to this island paradise. We were separate and without purpose, so the Great Spirit blessed us with the three virtues: unity, duty, and destiny. We embraced these gifts and, in gratitude, we named our island home Mata Nui, after the Great Spirit himself.

But our happiness was not to last. Mata Nui's brother, Makuta, was jealous of these honors and betrayed him. Makuta cast a spell over Mata Nui, who fell into a deep slumber. Makuta's power dominated the land, as fields withered away, sunlight grew cold, and ancient values were forgotten.

Still, all hope was not lost. Legends told of six mighty heroes, the Toa, who would arrive to save Mata Nui. Time would reveal that these were not simply myths - for the Toa did appear on the shores of the island. They arrive with no memory, no knowledge of one another - but they pledged to defend Mata Nui and its people against the darkness. Tahu, Toa of Fire. Onua, Toa of Earth. Gali, Toa of Water. Lewa, Toa of Air. Pohatu, Toa of Stone. And Kopaka, Toa of Ice. Great warriors with great power, drawn from the very elements themselves. Together, they were six heroes with one destiny: to defeat Makuta and save Mata Nui.

This is their story._


----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 18, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> _In the time before time, the Great Spirit descended from the heavens, carrying we, the ones called the Matoran, to this island paradise. We were separate and without purpose, so the Great Spirit blessed us with the three virtues: unity, duty, and destiny. We embraced these gifts and, in gratitude, we named our island home Mata Nui, after the Great Spirit himself.
> 
> But our happiness was not to last. Mata Nui's brother, Makuta, was jealous of these honors and betrayed him. Makuta cast a spell over Mata Nui, who fell into a deep slumber. Makuta's power dominated the land, as fields withered away, sunlight grew cold, and ancient values were forgotten.
> 
> ...


I remember my friend was a fiend who kept trying to collect the gold masks. I was left out on bionicles DX mowing lawns as a kid and working jobs in high school only afforded me so much lol


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 18, 2021)

Lucyfur said:


> I remember my friend was a fiend who kept trying to collect the gold masks. I was left out on bionicles DX mowing lawns as a kid and working jobs in high school only afforded me so much lol


The first three movies are actually free remastered on YouTube. 

There's also The Biological Chronicle, a 2000 page compilation Ebook of the entire canon.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 18, 2021)

Speaking of mecha..

Where the hell is Puggles? She loves geeking over Transformers! @Floofy Puggles where ya at??

Oh right. Can just go an annoy her over Discord.. :>


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 18, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Speaking of mecha..
> 
> Where the hell is Puggles? She loves geeking over Transformers! @Floofy Puggles where ya at??
> 
> Oh right. Can just go an annoy her over Discord.. :>


PUGGLES WHERE ARE YOU I NEED TO RAVE ABOUT TRANSFORMERS


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 18, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> PUGGLES WHERE ARE YOU I NEED TO RAVE ABOUT TRANSFORMERS
> View attachment 104951


Favourite song from the 1986 movie?


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 18, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Favourite song from the 1986 movie?


Dare to be stupid!


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 18, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Dare to be stupid!


Ooooooooo. Weird Al have a lot of good songs for sure!

Personally my favourite is The Touch by Stan Bush. Dare comes after as a close second. And of course, Dare to be Stupid a close third.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 18, 2021)

Might I use this opportunity to plug Lancer.... I'm going to use this opportunity to plug Lancer.

Because seriously: Even if you have no interest in the tabletop RPG aspect (which is entirely understandable if somebody does or doesn't), just google "Lancer Robot Design" for some lovely mechs and mecha. Also the lore may be up LucyFur and a few other users' alleys in particular. It also, conveniently, is a handy tool for finding artists who will take commissions for mech / mecha art, since a lot of the artists used for the books are freelancers.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 18, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Ooooooooo. Weird Al have a lot of good songs for sure!
> 
> Personally my favourite is The Touch by Stan Bush. Dare comes after as a close second. And of course, Dare to be Stupid a close third.


As for the OST, I'd say Unicron's theme. It's fuckin iconic

I still can't get over how good Orson Welles is in it despite being on his deathbed and not giving a shit


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 18, 2021)

Attaman said:


> Might I use this opportunity to plug Lancer.... I'm going to use this opportunity to plug Lancer.
> 
> Because seriously: Even if you have no interest in the tabletop RPG aspect (which is entirely understandable if somebody does or doesn't), just google "Lancer Robot Design" for some lovely mechs and mecha. Also the lore may be up LucyFur and a few other users' alleys in particular. It also, conveniently, is a handy tool for finding artists who will take commissions for mech / mecha art, since a lot of the artists used for the books are freelancers.


Ngl I feel sorry for Mecha artists it looks like hell to draw in any kind of detail. 

I've been reading IDW's Beast Wars comic and they've opted for a more cartoon-ish look and I really don't blame them


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Mar 18, 2021)

Hey guise, what's going on in this thread?


----------



## Attaman (Mar 18, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Ngl I feel sorry for Mecha artists it looks like hell to draw in any kind of detail.


Example, both of hell to consistently draw and of Lancer designs.

Admittedly it helps that a lot of Lancer designs aren't meant to be either seen in motion or in 3D.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 18, 2021)

TemetNosce88 said:


> Hey guise, what's going on in this thread?


Aren't the mechas in Evangelion more like giant meat puppets? 

I need to watch it

All I know so far is from JobbyTheHong reviews of the merch


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Mar 18, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Aren't the mechas in Evangelion more like giant meat puppets?
> 
> I need to watch it
> 
> All I know so far is from JobbyTheHong reviews of the merch


Sort of. 



Spoiler: Evangelion spoilers



What do the Evangelions and soylent green have in common?
They're both people.



I personally love the show, but it definitely has a polarizing effect on people. You'll either love it or loathe it.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 18, 2021)

Attaman said:


> Might I use this opportunity to plug Lancer.... I'm going to use this opportunity to plug Lancer.
> 
> Because seriously: Even if you have no interest in the tabletop RPG aspect (which is entirely understandable if somebody does or doesn't), just google "Lancer Robot Design" for some lovely mechs and mecha. Also the lore may be up LucyFur and a few other users' alleys in particular. It also, conveniently, is a handy tool for finding artists who will take commissions for mech / mecha art, since a lot of the artists used for the books are freelancers.


Before this, I felt I was the only one who had heard of Lancer. The backstory is really rich and well-thought out, along with post-cataclysm setting.

I'm also a Battletech fan, too, especially of the novels. I think had most of the novels since I used to read and collect them in high school because there was a bookstore nearby that sold them for a dollar each, but I sold most of them before going to college.

Also, I'd recommend the anime Aldnoah.Zero and the Rooster Teeth series Gen:Lock to anyone looking for a unique takes on the genre.


----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 18, 2021)

TemetNosce88 said:


> Hey guise, what's going on in this thread?


Hey yknow what I still say it counts as mecha because I love it and~



I love the RG kits they’re great!


----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 18, 2021)

Attaman said:


> Might I use this opportunity to plug Lancer.... I'm going to use this opportunity to plug Lancer.
> 
> Because seriously: Even if you have no interest in the tabletop RPG aspect (which is entirely understandable if somebody does or doesn't), just google "Lancer Robot Design" for some lovely mechs and mecha. Also the lore may be up LucyFur and a few other users' alleys in particular. It also, conveniently, is a handy tool for finding artists who will take commissions for mech / mecha art, since a lot of the artists used for the books are freelancers.


*takes note* will definitely have to check this out and maybe slide it into my hobbyist ways ^~^


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Apr 2, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Oooo also Bionicle
> 
> Bionicle was so fucking good
> 
> Lego pls I need a proper reboot none of that G2 crapView attachment 104945


g1 bionicle damn that was a good line, the toys were fun but the lore is just so deep   you cant leave, not like you'd want to, also i remember a couple old mecha movies  like robot wars and robot jox both very interesting mecha movies  i think they were like 80s 90s


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

Majinga!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 14, 2021)

Why do I feel that this topic was made because of the new EVA movie that just recently came out?


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 14, 2021)

The Beast Wars Collection by biscuitsboy532
					

So I'm back in uni now so I can show my collection off. . . Left to right:. - Rattrap. - Rampage . - Megatron / Cryotek (PE Psychro ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				




Just got back to Uni today, posted my Beast Wars collection

Didn't do any photos of my other Transformers figures, or the four Bionicle figures I have here, because they aren't really furry related. Except maybe Roodaka.


----------



## DominantSubdivision (Apr 14, 2021)

One of my newer fav's
Big O


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 14, 2021)

Why don't people watch/talk about anything beyond Gundam, Eva, Code Geass, Transformers, FMP, E7, TTGL or Big O?


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 14, 2021)

Imperial Impact said:


> Why don't people watch/talk about anything beyond Gundam, Eva, Code Geass, Transformers, FMP, E7 or Big O?


I dunno about the others, but I've just not been watching as much anime lately and consequently have only been watching like, one or two shows a season. The last new mecha anime I gave a try was Granbelm and it was pretty bad. Boring and didn't explain anything.

As far as older stuff goes, Bokurano has been on my to-do list for a while, just haven't gotten around to it. Mecha seems like it was super popular during the pre-90s era which at least for me is admittedly harder to get into and watch now.  I have a friend who's been insisting I check out Planet With as far as newish stuff goes.


----------



## Lucyfur (Apr 14, 2021)

Imperial Impact said:


> Why do I feel that this topic was made because of the new EVA movie that just recently came out?


I actually made the thread because I enjoy mecha ever since I was a wee lass racing home from the bus to grab myself an appy juice and pop on toonami in time to see Gundam Wing.




Imperial Impact said:


> Why don't people watch/talk about anything beyond Gundam, Eva, Code Geass, Transformers, FMP, E7, TTGL or Big O?


Lol that is a rather long list tbh XD I mean we have mentioned other series in the thread too like Macross or Mazinger


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 14, 2021)

Imperial Impact said:


> Why don't people watch/talk about anything beyond Gundam, Eva, Code Geass, Transformers, FMP, E7, TTGL or Big O?


I mentioned Bionicle!


----------



## Raever (Apr 14, 2021)

Evangelion is my heart


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 14, 2021)

Imperial Impact said:


> Why don't people watch/talk about anything beyond Gundam, Eva, Code Geass, Transformers, FMP, E7, TTGL or Big O?


I'm always down for new mecha anime, if you've got suggestions. 

Some of the more unique series I've seen are Strain, Valvrave the Liberator, Aldnoah.Zero, Agrevollen, Voices of a Distant Star, and Patlabor. 

Also, Macross, though I didn't like Delta as much as Frontier.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 14, 2021)

Two other series I forgot to mention are Active Raid, which was one of the few non-dubbed anime that actually made me laugh regularly, and Captain Earth, which was still compelling for a parody series. 

Another series I really wound up liking despite being initially dubious about it was Gen:Lock. It was the rare animated series my girlfriend, our roommate, and I could agree on liking and binge-watched straight through.


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Apr 14, 2021)

i bet some have heard the huge news that a live action gundam movie is going to be on netflix, and i am excited


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 14, 2021)

DominantSubdivision said:


> One of my newer fav's
> Big O


this is relevant to inside jokes among my friends you wouldn't understand


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 16, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I'm always down for new mecha anime, if you've got suggestions.
> 
> Some of the more unique series I've seen are Strain, Valvrave the Liberator, Aldnoah.Zero, Agrevollen, Voices of a Distant Star, and Patlabor.
> 
> Also, Macross, though I didn't like Delta as much as Frontier.


You seem to be into military stuff, So Dougram and Votoms? (I didn't like Delta either.)


TrishaCat said:


> Mecha seems like it was super popular during the pre-90s era which at least for me is admittedly harder to get into and watch now.


This is wrong because shows like Wataru 2 and Chou Wataru, SD Gundam, Patlabor, EVA, Giant Robo and Shin (change) Getter Robo were really popular in the 90's.


Lucyfur said:


> I actually made the thread because I enjoy mecha ever since I was a wee lass racing home from the bus to grab myself an appy juice and pop on toonami in time to see Gundam Wing.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol that is a rather long list tbh XD I mean we have mentioned other series in the thread too like Macross or Mazinger


That's fine. But I feel like Toonami kids are missing some -really- good shows like Gorg, Ganbaruger and the 2004 remake of Tetsujin 28-go.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 16, 2021)

DominantSubdivision said:


> One of my newer fav's
> Big O



BIG O! IT'S SHOWTIME!


----------



## TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld (May 2, 2021)

Any Getter Robo fans in here


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 2, 2021)

Why is the OP of this topic banned?


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (May 2, 2021)

*WITNESS ME!*


----------



## Tacoshark (May 2, 2021)

Imperial Impact said:


> Why is the OP of this topic banned?


There were arguments had regarding sensitive subjects. I will not repeat thw discussions but both parties were banned


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (May 2, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> There were arguments had regarding sensitive subjects. I will not repeat thw discussions but both parties were banned


Not permanently, I hope? And, do you by chance know who the other party was?


----------



## Tacoshark (May 2, 2021)

would not feel good about naming names. They had a reputation for pushing buttons and were kicked. Sad to see Lucy banned. Don't think she deserved it


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 2, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> There were arguments had regarding sensitive subjects. I will not repeat thw discussions but both parties were banned


Oh well that's a downer. Back onto topic, Here's Ganbaruger.


----------



## MechaMegs (May 5, 2021)

*sees mecha thread*
Oooh- - -
*sees many in the thread are banned*
Ooooh?
Should I be wary of the mecha community around here?


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 5, 2021)

MechaMegs said:


> *sees mecha thread*
> Oooh- - -
> *sees many in the thread are banned*
> Ooooh?
> Should I be wary of the mecha community around here?


Dw it was for unrelated reasons


----------



## MechaMegs (May 5, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Dw it was for unrelated reasons


Ah okay I was looking through the history I could find and yeah was not mecha related indeed ^~^


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (May 6, 2021)

says a lot about the members of the community


----------



## MechaMegs (May 6, 2021)

Netanye Dakabi said:


> says a lot about the members of the community


Oh? Am curious now~


----------



## TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld (May 7, 2021)

Have ya'll seen the "new" Mugendramon model kit by Bandai?
It seems to be taller than a MG Gundam and has some really cool details


----------

